# Lets see some pic's of some Yellow Labs



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's my best looking one. Wish I had a few more like him.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

oh... woops...


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

Interesting tail on this guy http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b8cf3 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

iv got 4 but this is the smooth looka


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

famikert said:


> Interesting tail on this guy http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b8cf3 ... /ry%3D400/


intersting indeed thats a first for me...is this an abnormality...or can it be quite common?


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember the pic of him, still has black tail and doing well?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Male









Female


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

My F2 Colony and its fry

*Dom Male:*

























*Sub Dom Male:*









































*Females:*

























*Fry:*


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

not the best lighting. He's much more yellow than the pic shows....


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Joevc that is a stunning female. Awesome labs love the pics of the colony. Man I wish mine looked so good. That is my only really good looking one. I have two fry in the tank that have promise but we'll see.

Keep them coming


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Kevin


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang Kevin how big is that lab? He looks huge


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Some of my labs (sorry about the dirty glass)
dom male








girls








sub dom








more girls








fry video link
http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd13 ... lonfry.flv


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

One of my YL:


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Here some of mine. They aren't nice and all yellow (I mean they got black spots on them) but I do like them.


----------



## famikert (Feb 20, 2003)

I had a quad of f1 breeders, and the male would have all 3 females holding within 2 days of each other, made it nice when striping fry http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b8dd2 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*famikert* labs and mine are relatives.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

He's a youngster but shows promise.










His girlfriend?


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

pauline how big is he? Looks very small but awesome colors


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you. He's a little over 2 inches. I waited quite awhile for him as I was looking for the "perfect" yellow lab. My LFS person is very trustworthy and she called me when she found him. She did good :lol:


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

That's a beautiful yellow lab Pauline! Yellow labs with clean yellow bodies and full black finnage like that one are really hard to find.

Try growing out a few fry. If they turn out as stunning as dad, definitely distribute them into the hobby. God knows we could use some quality yellow labs out there to turn back the tide of hybrids and mediocre quality ones that seem to be standard these days lol.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a sorry pic of my big male, "Ole Yellar" he is about 5".
Time to clean my glass. [/img]


----------



## Markm0723 (May 17, 2006)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Man I can't wait for mine to get that big. My biggest is only about 2.5 to 2.75 inches right now.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Terrence...thank you! I hope I can do right by the hobby.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

does some pics of some white labs count! 
after i got these I started looking around. They are kind of rare it seems. 
These are not albino;s
they are all under 2 inches right now. I have 5, hoping at least 2 are females. 
what do you think


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

They are my favorites too!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow Pauline... that lab is CLEAN as a whistle... impressive.

Here's my big guy... he's about 4-5" Need a girlfriend for him.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

none compliance, what is that striped guy in your last pic?
i want one


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Neolamprologus Tretacephalus ... poor man's frontosa.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Here my brand new one, (only brought yesterday!). Got told it was a female. If thats wrong can someone let me know pls.
Had to sort out the photos as was taken on my mobile phone cam. The yellow is very pale, its a lot brighter.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

non_compliance said:


> Neolamprologus Tretacephalus ... poor man's frontosa.


yeah, they are sweet, but i read very agressive! do you have any issues with it in your comunity tank?
how large?
how many do you have?


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

Love the white labs, seen some at the last swap I went to. If I do another mbuna tank I'll be adding some white labs instead of the yellow labs.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I managed to get a better pic of my yellow lab and here it is. Hopes you likes.


----------



## frank1rizzo (Mar 14, 2005)

Some REALLY nice labs in this thread. :thumb:

Here is one from my collection to add. He is a little overweight  , but he has nice coloration.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Maddog said:


> non_compliance said:
> 
> 
> > Neolamprologus Tretacephalus ... poor man's frontosa.
> ...


Mine seems to be a big sissy... infact, I bumped the tank the other day and he FLIPPED out.. he was freaking out so bad I thought for sure he would hurt himself.. hehe.. Anyways, he is MINORLY aggressive with a few fish, but basically pops out, they run, he doesn't chase.

I have just the 1 tretacephalus.... other inhabitants:

5 brichardi
2 daffodil
1 leleupi (who I"m afraid may start wreaking havoc)
6 juliedichromis regani
1 L. perlmutt
3-4 socolofi little guys
1 fuelenborni
3 albino BN pleco
1 Zebra Long pelvic
1 itty bitt mutt fry that survived
1 victorian that I forgot what it is... neyerei or something


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Dug up a few to throw in...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Afishionado!!!!  Those are some NICE labs!! Frank1rizzo very nice also. And non_compliance I like yours, you like mine.....all things considered we should be on the same page. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you very much Pauline! And I agree - lots of nice yellow labs in this thread =D> =D>


----------



## gtphale (Oct 12, 2008)

That is a nice looking school of labs. I hope one day to be able to weed mine out and have nice clean labs.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

here are my 3


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*smidey*...that second one is stunning how big is he?


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

BRANT13 said:


> *smidey*...that second one is stunning how big is he?


about 100mm (4 inches)


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

mine are half that...growing fast however :wink: .....water change waterchange waterchange


----------

